# Lightweight Rocks



## chels1289 (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of some lightweight rocks commonly found in Australia that would be ok to use in a Malawi tank? 
I have rocks in there at the moment but am too woried to build them up very high in case they topple down or put too much pressure in one area.

Been researching this for hours but not much success. Help would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

I had this same problem when I set up my tank. I wanted to hide all intakes etc. from sight. I had to go up almost 4 ft. I decided to use feather rock after much research. I had heard of people using it because of its light weight. I was concerned about the fish getting cut on the rock but this has not been an issue. The rock will float but if you're able to boil it for about 30 min. and then put it in cold water it will sink. The feather rock is sharp so wear gloves when working with it. I dont know if they have it where you live. I found mine at a landscaping supply co. I hope this helps.


----------



## tarpleyg (Jan 4, 2010)

If your budget allows and you can get them there, look at cichlid stones. They are ceramic and hollow so they are light and don't displace very much water. Some folks don't like the way they look but I think for what they offer it's a good trade-off. Plus, after a little algae gets on them they look pretty real.

Greg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd just use regular rocks, stack them securely and not worry about pressure. Your tank can hold way more rocks than you can fit in the tank weight-wise.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

I just use rocks I found down at the creek near my house! aslong as you stack them properly you shouldn't have a problem.. just make sure everything is secure!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

as *DJRansome* said use ordinary rocks.

if your worried look at this video


----------



## chels1289 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks heaps for all your fast replys! 
The cichlid stones would be awesome but shipping 1 small stone to Australia is $100 minimum.

As for my tank holding that many rocks I'm still a bit nervous... I bought the 3 foot tank 2nd hand and dont even know how old it is. That video is pretty cool though. I had no idea tanks were so strong.
Feather rock sounds good too, I know a landscaper so might ask him for more info.

Any more suggestions on lighter rocks?


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

I find petrified wood to be quite light...


----------

